# GFS Quikplug system help needed



## S. T. (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi there, I'm new to the forums. I recently bought a GFS dream 180 humbucker. I haven't been able to find any information on wiring Quikplug humbuckers other than the little peice of paper included with it. The information I need to wire it with my three way LP switch and typical pots is what to do with the white coil two wire. Now I would go ahead and solder it to ground but, the information I am given says "Ground (-) = Bridge Side Coil" if you know anything about how to wire GFS 4 wire in a humbucker format, please reply here. Thanks.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

A little help from your friends.


----------



## S. T. (Aug 28, 2019)

greco said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> A little help from your friends.


Thanks for the warm welcome Greco, and for attaching my picture.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm thinking that you would solder the white and red together for a normal humbucker. Wait until others respond.

Do you have an electronics multimeter?

The other aspect that surprises me as that the diagrams show a 1/4 inch stereo plug. Typically it is mono.


----------



## Johnny6String (Aug 27, 2018)

S. T. said:


> Hi there, I'm new to the forums. I recently bought a GFS dream 180 humbucker. I haven't been able to find any information on wiring Quikplug humbuckers other than the little peice of paper included with it. The information I need to wire it with my three way LP switch and typical pots is what to do with the white coil two wire. Now I would go ahead and solder it to ground but, the information I am given says "Ground (-) = Bridge Side Coil" if you know anything about how to wire GFS 4 wire in a humbucker format, please reply here. Thanks.



Hi S.T.

According to their diagrams in full hum mode you let the white wire float (I'd tape it off or shrink wrap the end).

Greco - they are using stereo plug to carry hot and ground into the pick up winds.

See link

LP Standard (click quick plug at the side once opened)

Hope that helps. Johnny


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

"Pickup Shield Ground" is something I don't remember seeing before.


----------



## Johnny6String (Aug 27, 2018)

greco said:


> View attachment 268514
> 
> 
> "Pickup Shield Ground" is something I don't remember seeing before.



I've got it in a set of thier p90s, they have a foil shield under the covers to help keep things quite. If you dont ground the foil it doesn't work.

I have and like a few sets of their pick ups nothing as new as the quick plugs though.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Interesting thread!


----------



## Johnny6String (Aug 27, 2018)

greco said:


> Interesting thread!



My favs are the techy ones, don't contribute much, but I learn a lot.


----------



## S. T. (Aug 28, 2019)

Johnny6String said:


> Hi S.T.
> 
> According to their diagrams in full hum mode you let the white wire float (I'd tape it off or shrink wrap the end).
> 
> ...


Thank you for linking that wiring diagram that helps a lot. That makes things a lot simpler going forward knowing that I don't have to modify anything or buy more parts.


----------



## Johnny6String (Aug 27, 2018)

S. T. said:


> Thank you for linking that wiring diagram that helps a lot. That makes things a lot simpler going forward knowing that I don't have to modify anything or buy more parts.



You're welcome, glad I could help.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Last time I did a Quikplug install, I got the prewired harness, so I didn’t have to solder the leads - I needed new pots anyways. It did come in handy when I decided to swap both pups; I just ordered replacements that had the same fitting from GFS.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I've always wanted to try it out, but I already have them all wired up.
Maybe, I'll try it too


----------

